# sinus irrigation with sinus surgery



## 1szendrey (Aug 24, 2012)

Does anyone know if maxillary sinus irrigation is bundled in with maxillary antrostomy.

Thanks, 
LA


----------



## bwolfe1 (Aug 24, 2012)

CPT note for Accessory Sinuses / Endoscopy states "a surgical sinus endoscopy includes a sinusotomy (when appropriate) and diagnostic endoscopy". The Coder's Desk Reference describes the sinusotomy procedure as including drainage and irrigation, so I would say it is bundled.


----------

